# Intelligence branch..



## ludacris (25 Apr 2004)

could someone explain to me exactly what the intelligence branch does, I ve always been curious about this, Ive gone to the website but it doesnt really explain much.


----------



## johnny_boy (25 Apr 2004)

I am applying for the 3 Intelligence Company in Halifax.. While I am not for certain what their mandate is, from what I have been reading and what the recruiter has told me is that their job is to make sure other units have the proper information when in combat. Intelligence is also trained in foreign equipment and formations. The recruiter also mentioned there is a lot of IT work and that they are a "well-rounded" unit. From the descriptions and what I have been reading it sounds quite interesting, and I enjoy working with computers so that is why I am applying.

John


----------



## ludacris (25 Apr 2004)

this does sound very intrseting, is there any pre requisits to get in? ive heard of some other military branch of intelligence, and this person was selected to join after being in the army already for a few years. is this alwasy the case?


----------



## Korus (25 Apr 2004)

If you want to Join the Int Branch, you need to have  at least 3 years of military experience before being considered for Reg Force Int.

If you‘re joining Reserve Int, it depends on the unit. Some prefer previous experience, some don‘t.

Keep in mind, though, that you won‘t be issued a Tuxedo and a Walther PPK in the Int Branch, so if you want to be James Bond you‘re SOL.

Here‘s a quote from  http://www.intbranch.org/ 



> Actually, intelligence is very straight forward. It is simply knowing what other players in the game are up to, capable of, and likely to do next. Knowing, as the Duke of Wellington famously put it, "What‘s on the other side of the hill."
> 
> Thought of that way, intelligence is actually applicable to most endeavours in life, not just military operations. In the military context, intelligence has classicly been responsible for knowledge of three things: "enemy, weather and terrain." Those are things commanders and staffs need to know about in order to plan operations.


----------



## johnny_boy (26 Apr 2004)

Yes, I forgot to mention that. I was applying for the reserve unit, so you don‘t need prior experience. They just "take people off the street" as she put it during our meeting


----------



## ludacris (26 Apr 2004)

is there intelligence units in winnipeg?


----------



## RCA (26 Apr 2004)

Highly unlikely.... oh you meant intelligence!

Platoon of 6 Int Company out of 38 CBG.


----------



## Korus (26 Apr 2004)

Actually, 6 Int is completley under 41 CBG. The Platoons out in Vancouver and Winnipeg don‘t actually belong to the Brigades in those provinces.


----------



## kaspacanada (26 Apr 2004)

Reg force intelligence is opened up for Direct Entry Officer, although I don‘t know if the ranks have opened up.


----------



## Korus (26 Apr 2004)

You sure about that? I‘d have trouble believing it...


----------



## clasper (26 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Korus:
> [qb] Keep in mind, though, that you won‘t be issued a Tuxedo and a Walther PPK in the Int Branch, so if you want to be James Bond you‘re SOL.
> [/qb]


Several years ago, to combat all the misconceptions that are out there, 6 Int Coy had t-shirts made up which said "We don‘t do anything remotely cool."    

Int is a very interesting trade, but Hollywood has completely screwed up the layman‘s view of it.


----------



## Korus (26 Apr 2004)

ROTFLMAO!!!!

That‘t too cool..


----------



## buglog1 (26 Apr 2004)

I thought it funny that 3 Int Coy was advertising on one of those mobile bill boards at the base of the Citadel. I do however have a slightly strange sense of humor.


----------



## johnny_boy (26 Apr 2004)

Yeah they have those Glo Promotion billboards advertising positions outside Winsor/Willow park.


----------



## kaspacanada (26 Apr 2004)

I am sure.  A friend of mine is attempting to go DEO Int reg force.  I am in the process of remustering to it while I am in ROTP because they opened it up.  Although I don‘t yet know if it will be open to ROTP, we will see.


----------



## clasper (27 Apr 2004)

Slim-

While I agree with you that there are numerous reserve members of the trade that are merely taking up space, I think you‘ve missed the point of the t-shirt.  "We don‘t do anything remotely cool" is not an attitude, it‘s a fact.  We don‘t have sexy equipment to play with- no tanks, arty pieces, machine guns, etc.  (and certainly no Walther PPK‘s or shoe phones.)  We play with maps and markers.  We don‘t handle a lot of equipment, but we do like to look at pictures of neat foreign kit.  We do social studies projects about the geography and history of other nations.  Face it- we‘re geeks.  Nothing remotely cool.  

Attracting military personnel into that environment has always been a problem, particularly in the reserve world.  Some units have tried going the other way- recruiting geeks off the street, and bringing them into the military world.  IMHO, that is misguided, and has produced appallingly few good int ops.

As for the individuals you mentioned, the only one I know is Darren.  I can tell you he had a good attitude durings his 3‘s and 4‘s (5 years ago), but I got out that fall, so I can‘t comment on anything since then.  If what you say is true, that‘s a shame- he had a lot of potential.


----------



## clasper (27 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Slim:
> [qb] his focus on that course wasn‘t stricktly the int trade, was it!
> [/qb]


Oooh... below the belt!  I remember defending him to the other instructors- "he‘s just helping out the lesser experienced people on course..."  Found out later I was wrong.  Crap.      He was still a good student, though.

And yeah, I did some cool stuff in int as well, but it all had to do with EW, not with the "traditional" int branch stuff.


----------



## Korus (27 Apr 2004)

I like that T-Shirt saying, because when people hear Int, they often do think James Bond, Walther PPKs, and Martinis, or CIA blackops, or whatnot.. When in reality Int isn‘t about that. I see of it as more of a "We‘re not James Bond" kind of thing. But I guess everyone will interpret it differently.

There are the boring times, but to be honest, on a Janus Ex, even being a lowly plotter is a pretty cool job, since you‘re watching what‘s going on.

But, in my time in I‘ve done a lot of ‘cool‘ things, and if you‘re a switched on, motivated troop, it‘s an awesome trade with good opportunities.

There are people whom I find ‘toxic‘ to the trade,  really unmotivated, but there are others who are switched on, and beleive in the soldier first mentality, which I beleive is important. (A fat, lazy, unfit IntOp is useless if he‘s tasked to an airmobile assault with an Infantry Platoon, for example.) Unfortunatley with the numbers in the Pls, it‘s not always possible to drop the toxic people.

BTW, Slim, is that Sgt S. still with the unit? The only Sgt S. I can think of is actually a switched on NCO, on his third tour right now.. I‘m probably thinking of someone else..


----------



## kurokaze (27 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Slim:
> [qb] Originally posted by clasper:
> 2 Int Coy in Toronto has a number of oxygen thieves that do NOT belong in the int world. Likewise I was on course in Meaford with several int types who shouldn‘t have even been in the forces, never mind int! People like Ed W. Allan P. and Andrew G.
> 
> ...


Hmm.. I was thinking about re-mustering to 2 int, maybe I should and shake the place up?


----------



## T.I.M. (27 Apr 2004)

I‘m pretty sure Darren is part of 2 Int.  If he was in 6 Int, it would have been very briefly, and though a friend of mine worked with him, I never met him personally.

I‘m a member of 6 Int Coy, Wpg Det (though currently on long term class B in Yellowknife).  It‘s "officially" 5 Platoon, but most people still call it Winnipeg Det.  We are under 41 Bde, but the Company is very decentralized, and Wpg Det works far more closely with 38 Bde (being co-located in the same building as 38 Bde HQ and all).  We don‘t really think of ourselves as a 41 Bde unit.

Wpg Det is recruiting pretty actively these days, however after some bad experiences with accepting people "off the street," the CO has mandated that all new recruits are to be remusters.  Most reserve Int units have adopted this policy, and only wave it in exceptional circumstances.  The Det accepts 2-3 recruits every year.  If you are interested I can give you a contact number.  Even if you do have to join another trade first they can still give you some advice on how best to go through the process.

Anyway, poking fun at the trade is something of a reserve Intelligence tradition.  However, despite the occassional act of self-depreciation, most Int Ops do really like their job.  I personally really enjoy being part of Wpg Det.  It‘s a close knit unit with some great people, and we have an excellent relationship with 38 Bde which lets us really exercise our skills in co-operation with their operations and exercises.


----------



## The Queen`s Bloggins (28 Apr 2004)

The Intelligence Branch is indeed a dull branch to be in, compared to what most people think it is. Map marking, AFV recognition, GENFORCE tactics. Overseas tours can be interesting but these are only for those who put in a solid effort and are competent in their trade skills.

The reserves tend to be less professional than their Regular force counterparts. This is due to an inconsistent recruiting policy, which has allowed some less than desirable indiviuals from combat arms units in. On this subject...

I have worked with Darren S. many times and found that he is a solid, competent operator in both trades, Int and Inf(he qualified Sgt in both). SLIM on the other hand has a reputation that is less than sterling, thus his attack on the credibility of a senior pers, who has done much good for his unit. SLIM‘s remarks are the typical sort of backstabbing remarks that makes the Res Int world weak.


----------



## Spr.Earl (29 Apr 2004)

Int.,aint that a oxymoron in our world?


----------



## Spr.Earl (29 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by The Queen‘s Bloggins:
> [qb] The Intelligence Branch is indeed a dull branch to be in, compared to what most people think it is. Map marking, AFV recognition, GENFORCE tactics. Overseas tours can be interesting but these are only for those who put in a solid effort and are competent in their trade skills.
> 
> The reserves tend to be less professional than their Regular force counterparts. This is due to an inconsistent recruiting policy, which has allowed some less than desirable individuals from combat arms units in. On this subject...
> ...


Sir as a Officer holding the Queens warrant I find it very distasteful of you posting dirty linen on this means as to the lower ranks,you as a Officer should know better.Even though the subject was brought up.You should do this privately.

You Sir have failed as a Officer in my opinion.


----------



## clasper (29 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Spr.Earl:
> [qb] Int.,aint that a oxymoron in our world? [/qb]


Military Intelligence is only the second largest oxymoron in the world.

The largest: the greatest hits album called "The Essential Parachute Club"     (I‘ve heard it consists of twelve different versions of "Rise Up")


----------



## xFusilier (29 Apr 2004)

C‘mon though you got to admit for socialist propaganda it had a much more catchier beat than say, the Internationale


----------



## Korus (29 Apr 2004)

> The Intelligence Branch is indeed a dull branch to be in


I‘m going to have to refute that. I suppose it depends on what you‘re interesed in. If you joined the army only to "Blow **** Up", then yeah, Int could be boreing as all ****.. Logging and Plotting isn‘t always an action packed, seat of the pants thrill, but you have to start somewhere.

"Military Intelligence is the second oldest profession, and only slightly more respectable."


----------



## The Queen`s Bloggins (29 Apr 2004)

In response to those who didn‘t appreciate my last post, let me say this:

1) My intent was to defend someone who who is likely unaware of this slight to his reputation. Let‘s face, this is a small army, we know who we are here.

2) SLIM yet again takes the chance to vent his spleen against a former unit member. I am not Capt R.N. 

3) I don‘t mean to slag the Int branch but rather to explain why some of the remarks made here that are less than charitable toward it. Perhaps those that mealy mouth it should look at themselves first, before casting stones at others.

4) Posting critism doesn not make one unworthy to hold a Queen‘s Commission. Standing by and letting people degrade the career of good soldier does.


----------



## kurokaze (29 Apr 2004)

Queen‘s Bloggins: Are you an artillery officer in the Toronto area?  If so, please pm me.


----------



## Spr.Earl (29 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by The Queen‘s Bloggins:
> [qb] In response to those who didn‘t appreciate my last post, let me say this:
> 
> 1) My intent was to defend someone who who is likely unaware of this slight to his reputation. Let‘s face, this is a small army, we know who we are here.
> ...


Even so it should be done in private1


----------



## girlfiredup (29 Apr 2004)

Wow, as someone who is heading into the Reserves, I‘m becoming a little discouraged reading all this stuff.  Me thinks I‘ll just keep my nose clean and mouth shut and keep a good attitude towards all.


----------



## Korus (29 Apr 2004)

That‘s the most important thing, just keeping a good attitude... Otherwise you‘ll never be happy in the military.


----------



## girlfiredup (29 Apr 2004)

One will never be happy anywhere, not just the military with what I call stinkin‘ thinkin‘ or a BA (bad attitude).  Of course we all have our days.  What you focus your attention on determines the issues of your life.  Kumbaya.


----------



## Gunnar (29 Apr 2004)

Hey!  Bickering reservists!  Cool it!  Civilians read this site and some of them think military types are cool....or at least have their s__t together.  You‘re ruining my sterling image of you all!   

Haven‘t you heard the rule?  Thou shalt not name names, lest ye be thought a knob.

Unfortunately, that also goes to those who would defend...because the battle becomes drawn out until everyone can hear the shooting and comes to watch the spectacle.  Spectacles attract vultures, and that ain‘t good for the board, the CF, or the defendant...

Someone else has the tag line:  Never argue with an idiot:  they drag you down to their level, then beat you with experience.  It‘s still true.

The non-officer, civilian


----------



## Arctic Acorn (30 Apr 2004)

Oh boy, I'm not even sure where to start. 

Ludacris: IMHO, The Int Branch is a good trade to be in, though frankly I'd talk to one in person to get a bead on what sort of work the branch does. It isn‘t for everyone, though, so going to a unit of talking to one is a good way to see if the branch is for you. 

Johnny-Boy: 3 Int is a decent unit, is full-time staff is excellent, and they keep very busy with taskings and deployments. They've nearly doubled in size in the last couple of years, and from what I've been told it's the next few years are going to be an interesting time to be in the unit. As far as I know, It's the only reserve unit in Canada to take folks off the street. In the regular force (and all the other reserve units in Canada), you must be QL4 qualified in another trade, be at least a corporal, and (If I'm not mistaken) you must have an operational tour under your belt (reg force only). 

Ludacris, Johnny-boy and anyone else thinking about the branch... Don't let this thread discourage you. Please realise that EVERY trade has its share both well-respected and competent soldiers, and, well...some who aren't. Unless you're in the JTF2 or something, you will see this everywhere. 

Slim, since you mentioned that it's a good idea not to air the Branch dirty laundry, I PM'ed you. It's a good thing you're out, because you, as you put it, â Å“did not impress me with any kind of attitude that I would like to see from an NCO in an int unit! Soldiers are supposed to be forward thinking, eager and exited about soldiering...â ?

The Queens Bloggins: Sir, don't let the actions and s***ty comments of a few colour the remainder of an otherwise hardworking and professional trade. As for your comment on reserve intelligence being weak, I have to disagree. The whole point of reserve intelligence is to augment the regular force on exercises and operations, and I believe the reserve side of the house does a solid job of this. There have been some very good observations about deficiencies by folks who are actually in the trade, but no trade is perfect. We have our problems like anyone else. Additionally, your Bio says that you are a mud gunner, so I don't know just how much exposure you have to int-types. Most of what we do, let alone the 'gucci stuff' usually doesn't leave the branch. And, with all due respect, if I have no training, experience, or call to critisise the performance of a gun det operating out in the field...can you provide an accurate critique of what we do, Sir?

Finally, (and this is for civilians who are interested in joining our trade) There is a lot of sentiment out there that hiring folks off the street for intelligence work is a mistake. I am an 'off the street' int op, and I conditionally agree with this. However, while some prior military experience would have been useful, it isn't a deal-breaker. You may have to work a little harder to catch up in some respects, but its okay as long as you work hard and keep an open mind. 

Thats my .002.


----------



## wongskc (30 Apr 2004)

Maybe the mods should lock this topic for a while and let everyone cool down.


----------



## Cyloh (13 Oct 2004)

This goes out to anyone who is or ever has been an intelligence operator or has worked with them. I've put in my transfer to go from a Signal Operator to Intelligence Operator(in the reserves)...some say I made a big mistake but it's too late to go back now, but the transfer will take a few months so I thought I might ask around and see what the trade is really like. Everyone at my comms unit is has the opinion that the people at intelligence do nothing (probably referring to the reserves). Can anyone give me a description of a normal parade day at a reserve intelligence unit? Ive also been told they go overseas a lot.


----------



## Alex252 (13 Oct 2004)

Well im going to tell you what my friends brother told me. You get to do a lot of interesting stuff but it is a trade you need to be devoted to. Hes in the Regs and i believe hes involved with CISIS or however its spelt. I cant really tell you about the tours because he couldnt tell me where he went


----------



## from darkness lite (15 Oct 2004)

"Everyone at my comms unit is has the opinion that the people at intelligence do nothing (probably referring to the reserves). Can anyone give me a description of a normal parade day at a reserve intelligence unit? Ive also been told they go overseas a lot."

Where to start on this one????  To start, whoever told you Int Ops do nothing obviously doesn't know what they are talking about!!  I can't speak for all Reserve Int units (I'm a Reg force Int WO), but those I've worked with have a pretty busy training schedule.  Just like all other army units they have to get everyone through the IBTS testing, but they also have a pretty robust professional development program.  Soldiers are taught Intelligence Preparation of the Battlefield, Collection Planning, ISTAR, briefing techniques, Orders of Battle (ORBATs), tactics, collation, etc, etc.  You were correctly informed about overseas tours.  Int is on nearly every operation, and normally reservists are involved in every one of them (We don't have enough Reg force Int Ops to go around).  And if you go overseas, you will work, and work hard!!!!  Typically the Int section will work 12-14 hour days (longer during high tempo periods), seven days a week, no minimum manning on Sundays like some organizations!!!  And speaking for myself, I have high standards for my Int Ops, I won't accept a half-a** effort due to fatigue, etc.  Mistakes in our line of work could, in the worst possible scenerio, cost someone their life!! 

Int Ops, and Int units, aren't perfect, but who is??  I'd suggest dropping by your local Int unit and actually speaking to an Int Op.  Choose one, preferably a Snr NCO, with a couple of tours under their belt (plenty of Reserve/Regular Int Ops with multiple tours!!!), to get the straight poop.  Oh yeah, never rely on the Int of a single source (your unit). Rule one of being an Int Op, do your research, have multiple sources, and make an informed assessment!!!


----------



## Korus (15 Oct 2004)

To add to what *From Darkness Lite* said, I'll give the Res side of Int.

Going off your profile, I'm assuming you're joining the Int Pl in the same city as your current unit? If so, I can provide an even better perspective..

On a typical parade night, we're doing either professional development or preparation for future exercises. You can expect to have intelligence principles (ISTAR, Orbats, Tactics, etc) drilled into you over the year, then in the summer you'll take your QL3 and QL4. The trade itself, at least in the Int world, is undergoing some pretty big changes right now, as units are beginning to figure out how to properly employ us, with many exciting prospects on the horizon for those of us in the unit who like the Combat Int side of things.

As *From Darkness Lite* mentioned, it would be a good idea to come out to the unit on a parade night and talk to some of us one on one.. Drop me a PM and I can point you towards some good people to talk to when you come in.

(For the opposite side of the coin, I've seen the Sigs guys sitting doing next to nothing for an entire Janus exercise, while we Int pers were constantly busy..)


----------



## Mulan (7 Jan 2005)

Cyloh, 
Since your first post was back in October you may have already made your decision by now. If you have not then I agree with getting as much information as you can and, if possible, talking with people who have put in some time. Personally, collation, plotting and data analysis are all interesting to me because I feel at times like I am building a puzzle by making all the pieces first and then building the picture.  I also like the dynamic of being in a purple trade and yet having a very strong sense of team spirit. All that being said - signals also has a lot to offer. Ask around and then follow your heart. Good luck.


----------



## Gilligan (8 Jan 2005)

You may just be going downstairs, but we'll miss you So-Loh!


----------



## jimmy689 (8 Jan 2005)

Like with any decision you need to make an informed one.  Yes Int Ops go overseas alot but in reality so does every other MOC.  Sup Techs, Cooks (always good to have them), medics, whatever.  Sig Ops are overseas just as much as anyone in the CF and in some cases even more, often tours may only demands specific trades. Central Africa in 1999 was mostly a communications mission but involved all the support that any mission requires.  Including a small intelligence cell, supply,and all the the other ad ons.  I am not a Int Op but have worked with many over the years in various situations.
  These days my friend every trade is a busy one.  Int, Sigs, Cbt Arms are thinner than some of the other MOC's but they are all busy when you talk purely Army ....................... look around, be sure of what you want, then go for it.


----------



## Gilligan (9 Jan 2005)

Since Cyloh hasn't been on here in awhile, and I saw him this morning, I'll let y'all know, he's remustered Int, and yeah, not much else to say...he made his decision, and is more than happy with his new unit!


----------



## vangemeren (10 Jan 2005)

I'm just curious, from what I read, 111s and 82s go on a fair amount of tours, but do they travel to places where there isn't a major Canadian operation, say to an embassy?


----------



## Korus (10 Jan 2005)

I'm pretty sure I remember that question was addressed in these forums somewhere a while back... Maybe you can dig up the answer.. I'm too lazy.


----------



## Cyloh (11 Jan 2005)

Ahh yes, Gilligan was right. I've joined 6 Int Coy in Vancouver. The way it's run is so completely different than things back at 744 Comm regiment. I showed up and it was just me and one other guy and then the two instructors. 2 people showing up for work...I never thought it would happen but I guess when it comes to a small unit like an int platoon, everything is at a much much smaller scale. The stuff I learned on that day was really interesting, so the myth that int does nothing is completely false. I think the toughest part for me will probably be vehicle recognition and symbol recognition. Oh and I was also given a 300 page OPFOR manual to memorize so that might be a bit of a challenge too. But the lectures went from Remote sensing to Afghan house searching to aerial photo interpretation and they were great. Just like how computer nerds(for lack of a better word) and electrical engineering students are drawn to Comms, I think anyone who studies or has an interest in geography would find Intelligence a really good trade.


----------



## vangemeren (11 Jan 2005)

I've looked in all of the intelligence threads and have found nothing specific about going places other than tours.  I have found that every thread has at least one person that says its not like James bond. I'm not looking for that. I'm a university geography student that is planning on taking air photo interpretation and remote sensing courses. Judging from what I've read, I would like the job, but since there are no int coys near me I have no way of finding information out other than this website


----------



## Glorified Ape (11 Jan 2005)

I've heard reg force Int is hard to get into. I'm currently signed on for infantry but I'm seriously hoping to transfer to intelligence, though I've heard you need a minimum of 2 years in the forces to be considered. On the other hand, I've heard that's a pretty flexible requirement. Related info - I'm doing an honours BA in political science, done IAP, doing botc this summer, and have another year of university before I graduate. 

Any ideas?


----------



## from darkness lite (15 Jan 2005)

Glorified Ape - Right now the Int trade is SCREAMING for new Int Ops and Int officers, we are so short-handed (one of those "critically" short trades).  However the school currently cannot handle the required number of courses that would bring us up to a semblance of being sufficiently manned.  You did hear right on the time-in requirement, although we have been known to make exceptions for those with various in high demand skills (languages, etc).  Do your time in the Infantry and see the BPSO in couple of years.  if you still want into Int then, and you have a good pers file, you should be selected for OT.

WO


----------



## Glorified Ape (16 Jan 2005)

from darkness lite said:
			
		

> Glorified Ape - Right now the Int trade is SCREAMING for new Int Ops and Int officers, we are so short-handed (one of those "critically" short trades).   However the school currently cannot handle the required number of courses that would bring us up to a semblance of being sufficiently manned.   You did hear right on the time-in requirement, although we have been known to make exceptions for those with various in high demand skills (languages, etc).   Do your time in the Infantry and see the BPSO in couple of years.   if you still want into Int then, and you have a good pers file, you should be selected for OT.
> 
> WO



AHHHHHHHHHHHH, thank you! It's been hard to find info (and yes, I've looked) but it always helps to hear someone in the trade. I don't have any foreign language capabilities so I guess it'll have to be the 2-year wait.


----------



## Love793 (16 Jan 2005)

Is it possible to tranfer CT from R011(Reserve Armd Crewman) to 111(Reg)?


----------



## from darkness lite (16 Jan 2005)

Love793 said:
			
		

> Is it possible to tranfer CT from R011(Reserve Armd Crewman) to 111(Reg)?



Anything is possible, however that route is highly unlikely (I'd guess 98% unlikely).  If you want to do a component transfer into Int, you have a better chance if its from a R111 unit. The other option is to CT into a regular 011 unit then OT from there.  Sorry.

WO


----------



## Love793 (16 Jan 2005)

Ack, thanks out.


----------



## meni0n (16 Jan 2005)

I thought you needed 4 years to OT in reg force to INT. Everyone asking me why I didn't go Sig Int since I know 3 languages ( English, French and Russian ) but I still love being a Sig. Although I would like to go INT if it's possible after 2 years.


----------



## from darkness lite (16 Jan 2005)

meni0n said:
			
		

> I thought you needed 4 years to OT in reg force to INT. Everyone asking me why I didn't go Sig Int since I know 3 languages ( English, French and Russian ) but I still love being a Sig. Although I would like to go INT if it's possible after 2 years.



Yes, the norm is you must be a trained Cpl to enter INT, however we have accepted Pte(T) on occasion, although they normally have at least 3 years in. However, exceptions (and they are EXTREMELY RARE) have been made.  This mainly applies to Direct Entry Officers (like I said, it is RARE), if you are an NCM you'll most likely have to wait.  In my opinion, we generally get a better Int Op that way.


----------



## sts_103 (21 Jan 2005)

Might want to check out http://www.army.dnd.ca/LFCA/2int/main.shtm - lots of useful information there.


----------



## Vairauniqua (23 Jan 2005)

Hi! I am actually looking for some information and I'm doing my best to get it from every perspectives. I am currently a SigOp with already2 years completed in my first contract. I found out about the Int trade and it really interrests me. But I am wondering if i'd be better going IntOp or IntOfficer. I just didn't have the time to call a BPSO because I'm on EX but if I could get some opinions here it would be nice.

Thank you!


----------



## Gunner_Pyza (14 Jun 2007)

I've looked into a lot of topics on Army.ca, as well as the recruiting website and several intelligence websites.  I'm wondering though the difference...if any, between those that do Army intel and those that do Navy intel.  Obviously postings are different, Naval I'm sure would be working either in Ottawa, Athena or Trinity while Army would work more in Toronto, Winnipeg, Ottawa, etc... or maybe I'm totally wrong.  Is the overall job different between the two?


----------



## medaid (14 Jun 2007)

Navy Int, started off as *N*aval *C*ontrol *A*nd *G*uidenance of *S*hipping or NCAGS, at least for the reserve side it did. That's about all I know about them  ;D


----------



## Mauler (14 Jun 2007)

Having worked in Marlant Int, pre Trinity, all I am willing to say is that Naval Int tracks ships, supports fisheries, provides support to deployed ships, and briefs Commanders. The focus is obviously Maritime. The Area of Ops very large indeed.

Army Int, again depending on where one is working would be much more mission focused, with a "smaller" Area of Ops, if you know what I mean.

Hope this helps.

E Tenebris Lux.


----------

